# Hobby Farm disaster and recovery



## luvmypets (Feb 2, 2014)

We are newbies, two years ago we got an ewe and a ram lamb. Then over the summer we got another ewe. A few weeks ago we lost our original ewe and her lamb that we had no idea she was pregnant. We found her and she couldn't push the lam out. She suffered brain damage and was put down. After the struggle to get over Belle's death we thought our newest ewe Mammy was pregnant. After reading through a few posts i decided to join. I will post a picture of her a month ago. Her belly has gotten much bigger and she is very skittish. She is kept with the ram in a horse stall. She will be a first time mom, and any advice will be helpful. We will be getting her an ultrasound hopefully. We think she's about halfway..no sign of teats yet, and i am hoping or the best. We want to be there and be ready to help. 


mammy a month ago.


big boy reggie.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 2, 2014)

this is our precious belle we lost two weeks ago.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2014)

Very sorry about your loss. 

Welcome to BYH! 

I am a "goatie" and only have 2 sheep.... so not much help in the sheep department but there sure are a lot of "sheoples" here that I am sure can answer questions.... meantime I'll be waiting for lambie pics.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your ewe. I'm certain it is especially hard since this your first go around with lambing. 

How old is your other ewe?
Also how big is the horse stall? There is a good chance a lamb could accidently stepped on if it is a smaller stall and I would remove the ram. 

I can tell you 95% of the time a ewe will lamb just fine before you know whats going on.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 2, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your ewe. I'm certain it is especially hard since this your first go around with lambing.
> 
> How old is your other ewe?
> Also how big is the horse stall? There is a good chance a lamb could accidently stepped on if it is a smaller stall and I would remove the ram.
> ...


Yeah we want to get an ultrasound before we do any rearanging. Reggie is a big boy and like a dog and is in your face attitude. But yes we want to be ready when "it" happens. Probably have a vet ready to call. Mammy is about one yr and 3 months and they have been together since we got her. The horse stall is pretty big. we want to make a little pen for her and hopefully a lamb. Her belly is getting lower and wider every week.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 2, 2014)

like i said no teats yet... and what do they mean by when her bag fills out.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 2, 2014)

Bag= udder...What I think you mean by saying no teats yet.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 2, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> Bag= udder...What I think you mean by saying no teats yet.


thank you i didnt understand. Any other ways we can check for babies wit out ultra sound. Felt her belly lol dont know what im looking for.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Firstly, welcome to BYH!!!  Secondly, very sorry for your lost ewe and her lamb.
With our sheep, there is no indication of pregnancy until around the last 6 weeks...you see them get larger side to side and the udder begin to get bigger.  By the time they are about 3 weeks away to lamb, the vulva will get puffier and pinker.  At 4 months pregnant or a little sooner, it is obvious when they are lying down and you see a bulge bigger on one side.  By then it is also possible to feel the lamb moving around in there.  Good luck and hope this lambing is a wonderful experience!!!!
Check out the sheep birthing section on here...PQV has an excellent birthing photos of the stages.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 3, 2014)

thank you our other ewe Belle layed down alot, she had like four inces of wool, and we couldnt tell. I really want mammy to lamb, we think she will need help though because she is pretty small. mammy doesnt lay down while im in the barn at least not that ive seen.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have hair sheep, so guess that's why it is easier to see a bulge than with a wool sheep.


----------



## Irish Shepardess (Feb 4, 2014)

Is their anyway to tell sooner than the 3-4 month stage I keep hearing about?  I'm 17 and going into my first lambing (I hope).  I really really want Bailey to have some cute little lambs this spring but not sure how reliable my breeder was.  My lamb seems to be calmer and fatter than the rest of my ewes but she would only be like 6-8 weeks along...so maybe she's just fat and I'm seeing things a little on the side of hopeful...thanks for any help you guys have.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 11, 2014)

Mammy got bigger. She is more skittish and her belly keeps getting lower. No sign of teats yet. Her stomach is firm. We really want the vet to check her out. Her "area" is pink and black so it's hard to tell when she's getting ready


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 11, 2014)

I had a dream mammy lambed a beautiful black and white patched baby.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

Just waitin' on your ewe! 

  any changes?


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2014)

Like I said lower belly, rounder belly, and more skittish. Ahh I'm so excited, I really want a successful lambing. It would be our first alive lamb bred by us. Ok already thinking of arrangements to move Mammy. Any advice on how we can help, I've seen videos where people pull out the lamb, and clean off the nose. Also during late gestation aren't we supposed to give supplements.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I only have 2 sheep and we don't breed them... but goats are similar.
I never interfere with birthing unless it is absolutely necessary. Like wrong position or one leg in one leg out etc. or if the momma is pushing and kid is "stuck" then I will help.

We increase feed the last 3-4 weeks and alfalfa hay.
I do always have a birthing kit ready. Simple stuff like towels, nasal aspirator.... at the bottom of the page is my "kidding/birthing kit" it is simple. http://www.winginitfarms.com/emergency-kit-kidding-kit

There are many links on here from others that list theirs.
Mine is simple.
We do give our goats some Nutri-drench (they have it for sheep too) after birthing... helps them keep their energy up. 

We move ours when we know it will be a few hours or less sometimes they just want to kid in the woods... we are pretty easy going. If the doe really doesn't want to be "locked" in then we go with it. I think that can add a lot of stress by keeping them confined if they are not use to it. Just watch her and see what you think. Sometimes first timers don't get that "bagged look" til right before... some bag up days or weeks in advance but then go boom at the last minute.  

It is so exciting! Hoping all goes well for you. As much wonder and joy and excitement as there is it can also be stressful. I do believe our animals are very sensitive to how we respond. No matter what the situation is always keep calm... I had to help a doe and it was really important that I stayed calm as the doe started to really freak... all ended well. I posted that under photos (website- when to help a doe kid)if you want to see pics of manipulating a kid that had it's leg stuck.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Well I only have 2 sheep and we don't breed them... but goats are similar.
> I never interfere with birthing unless it is absolutely necessary. Like wrong position or one leg in one leg out etc. or if the momma is pushing and kid is "stuck" then I will help.
> 
> We increase feed the last 3-4 weeks and alfalfa hay.
> ...



Wow very informitive. Next week mammy is going to the vets to get checked out. Or the vet is coming to our farm... Who knows?


----------



## Ruus (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm waiting on my first lambs too, so I'm going to eavesdrop on any advice you get, lol. It's very exciting/terrifying, especially since my favorite ewe (she's my avy) is due first. I hope everything goes well for both of us!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2014)

Ruus said:


> I'm waiting on my first lambs too, so I'm going to eavesdrop on any advice you get, lol. It's very exciting/terrifying, especially since my favorite ewe (she's my avy) is due first. I hope everything goes well for both of us!


Our ewe mammy is our only ewe left. Along with our ram.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2014)

Always good to read as much info as possible and feel prepared.  Have your birthing kit together and ready to take out...mine is kept in a small cooler with a handle...doubles as a short chair if need be.  Chances are all will go well, but never hurts to be ready for any problems that might occur.  Wishing happy and healthy babies with no problems!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2014)

Me too healthy babies are always good. We are going to the vet soon for a checkup... Before we do any major investing. We are almost positive she's preggers and want to get a professionals opinion.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2014)

Also how far along she may be. I'm so nervous... Going to our farm, I'll try to take a pic of her for comparison


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2014)

Freaking out time. Mammy seperated herself from Reggie only moved two steps every ten minutes, and looks really uncomfortable. When I put pressure on her stomach her sides move up and her back arches. Her tail was raising a lot but no discharge. Her area is light pink. Also we don't have a house on our farm and we left for the night. OMG I'm freaking out!!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2014)

Plzz! Someone help!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone! Plz!


----------

